# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Taking cell-tech and why protein at the same time?

## Rock_2k2

Hello everyone I'm semi new to all this supplement stuff so my question is, I know glut and protein is a no no but what about what I just got which is cell-tech. Now I work out late and get home even later so is it ok to take my protein shake then follow it up with the cell-tech? Would these two fight for absortion or anything? also if it is ok what about eating if I don't have time to eat b4 I work out how long should I wait before I eat after taking the two supplements thanks. also to those who don't know what cell-tech is its a form of creatine/amino acids ect. thx in advance.

----------


## tt333

I drink my celltech first after I workout and then drink my protein. But you can do either one first. What is wrong with taking l-glut and then protein?

----------


## Rock_2k2

From what I read I hear taking protein and L glut will fight for abosortion and amio acids or something like that. This is taking them like a stack or something both together. I could be wrong just from what I read ect.

----------


## doa8

Yeah, i got that info off the main supplement page of bodybuilding.com
I have read updated information that protein receptors do not use that same receptor. so dont worry about taking them at the same time.

----------


## Rock_2k2

Ok thanks man.

----------


## Rock_2k2

Another quick question, I work out at 9 get done by 11, then take protein and Like I said I just got cell-tech. Now someone at gnc said that if I take that cell-tech being at about 11:10 when I get home and then going to sleep by 12:00 or 1:00am it will make me fat possibly 10 lbs in a month is this true? I've heard that cell-tech even tho it has 75g of sugar and carbs it Helps ppl gain alot of muscle mass and still loses weight anyone? thx in advanced.

----------


## saboudian

first of all, i don't recommend a 2 hour workout, that is way too long in my opinion, if u are able to workout that long, then chances are that your workout not very intense, or u're talking to friends to long in between sets...

Here's some basics about cell-tech(if i'm wrong plz correct me)

Creatine loading is a bunch of bull shit.

The serving size recommends 2 scoops(10 g creatine), but u only need 1 scoop since your body can only process 5g creatine

That 10lbs is not fat, but probably just water weight, usually once u get off cell-tech, u will lose that 10 lbs right away

Take the cell-tech immediately after your workout with 20 oz water, then 10 min laterntake in 10 oz water(increases absorption)

That 75 g of sugar is actually dextrose, the same stuff in gatorade, basically it goes straight into your bloodstream, post workout, u need both complex and simple carbs, so this will take care of your simple carbs

There's an 800 # on that cell-tech if u have any questions. 

This is generally what i do post workout, open up the locker and take the cell-tech, take my shower, then get my 10z of water, then go home take in about 30 g of whey, eat a meal, take in 30 more grams of whey, wait about a 1/2 hour and take 30g more of whey. There is already glut in my protein so that takes care of that.

The reason i spread out my whey protein is that, if u take in too much at once, u will be wasting it. The 2 hours after a workout u can take in about 80 g. Obviously, if u're bulking u don't mind about the calories too much, probably even want em, so make sure u get more then enough protein in

----------


## saboudian

Oh and a warning, do not mix protein and cell-tech, i once mixed lime cell-tech and vanilla optimum whey protein in water, and that was a mistake,trust me on this one

----------


## Rock_2k2

Ok thanks to everyone responded, Is there any proof that your body can only take up 5 gr of creatine at a time because if there is i've wasted my money for 4 months taking 10 grams of regular powder also lol. Another thing is I know the general rule is 1 gr of protein per body weight but what I do is take 22 gram scoop in the moring then eat all through out the day tuna,cottage cheese, milk ect. then work out late then come home take another 22 scoop. Does that sound ok or would you wait and after my work out take a 22 gr protein scoop then go do something and 1/2 to 1 hour later take the other 22 gr scoop?

----------


## saboudian

That sounds pretty good rock. I have wrote this before, but here i go again. The 2 hours after your workout u can take in about 80g protein. Remember it takes 1/2 hour for whey to absorb. But don't take 80 g at once, spread it out over the 2 hours, and take in tons of carbs, a good mix of simple and complex. If you're taking cell-tech, that'll have about all the simple carbs u need(dextrose). SO make sure u get some good complex carbs in and u're set. I like how throughout the day, u make sure u're always gettin protein in, it really does make a huge difference.

----------


## FmRommel

Well said!
Thanks!

----------


## Rock_2k2

THx again for your response I'm sorry I wasn't here to reply my dsl went down for 3 or so days. Um what is the difference in simple and complex carbs if you don't care explaining or better yet if you know some where I can read all the info in one area as I can about whats needed and what can be absorbed in one time and what each supplement does ect i'd appreciate it alot. I'm new to this and really want to learn alot thanks.

----------


## RVLom

I drank a glass of whey (20g) post workout, 15 min later drank cell tech and something didnt sit right, it all came back up. Never do that again.

----------


## compwhiz16

Bro, there is nothing wrong with taking protein and L-Glutamine at the same time but I would say post workout it is best to take whey protein such as Isopure with water as compared to with milk. From what I read that way it absorbs into your body real quick. Taking it with milk (casein) is a time released and is not absorbed very quickly.

----------

